# Sentra rattling and ticking



## LukeBurrier (3 mo ago)

Hello can someone explain why my engine has a noisy ticking sound even when it’s warm? My engine vibrates a lot as well, shaking the whole car. The noise is the loudest around the serpentine belt.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You may be very low on engine oil causing the timing chain tensioner to lose tension. Worst case is the chain may possibly skipped some teeth causing engine vibration due to incorrect timing.


----------



## LukeBurrier (3 mo ago)

rogoman said:


> You may be very low on engine oil causing the timing chain tensioner to lose tension. Worst case is the chain may possibly skipped some teeth causing engine vibration due to incorrect timing.
> [/


This is a video of the sound dealership says sounds like injectors pulsing


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

LukeBurrier said:


> This is a video of the sound dealership says sounds like injectors pulsing


Injectors are generally very quiet. The noise sounds like excessive valve lifter clearance; if so, not to worry.


----------

